# MIL delivered my baby--my lightening fast unplanned homebirth



## amerikiwi

Wow, it's been a week already and I'm finally getting a couple of minutes to write up my birth story. 

8:00am Woke up after best night's sleep in months

8:15am Got into shower. Sometime during the shower my contractions started. No clocks around but I thought they seemed closer than I remembered with my first child.

8:40am Got out of shower and got dressed. Heard daughter waking and was having too many contractions to get her. Woke up DH and asked him to get DD and told him labour has started.

8:45am DH comes back into bedroom to find me hunched over the end of the bed. He starts asking questions about how many contractions, etc. I'm too far into focusing 100% on my breaths in order to get through contractions so don't answer any of his questions. In hindsight we should have realized that I did the same thing during transition with DD1. DH calls babysitter who doesn't answer. Then calls midwife and explains that I'm getting no break in the contractions so can't answer their questions. Midwife says sounds like time to go into hospital and DH goes to put bags in car. MIL is visiting from abroad and DH tells MIL that I'm in labour. She comes into room to check on me and realizes that I've progressed much faster than expected.

DH came back up from putting bags in car and said it was time to go. MIL asked me if I felt I could go in the car. No was the clear answer. DH calls midwife to explain there's no breaks in contractions in order to move me. Midwife calls ambulance on our behalf. The rest of the phone conversation went something like this:

MW: Have waters broken?
As DH asks me about waters, they break while I'm sitting on toilet
MW: Where is she?
DH: On toilet
MW: Get her off toilet
DH: She already hopped off and is on all fours.
MW: Is she pushing?
DH: I don't think so--oh wait, there's a head!
MIL then instructs DH to get lots of towels.

9:01am My MIL then guides the head out instructing me to pant until the next contraction. After half a push, our bouncing baby boy was born. He was not breathing at first, so just as they do in the movies, my MIL hung him upside down by his ankles and gave him a smack on the bottom. We then heard the most beautiful scream.

DH: Mum's hanging him upside down and gave him a smack on the bottom
MW: No, no we don't do that anymore
DH: Too late. It worked though

2 ambulances and a midwife arrived at the house about 10 minutes after birth. By then I had our son on my chest and he had beautiful pink colouring. We were taken to hospital to deliver the placenta and have a quick check over. I had only a slight graze which needed no stitching. Both of us were given a clean bill of health and allowed home by lunchtime!

So with a total labour time of less than 45 minutes, Jayden was born at home, weighing in at 8lb 5.5oz (4.2kg) and 22 inches long. My 22 month old daughter was in the lounge reading books during the delivery. She came into the bathroom soon after delivery and met her little brother. She's as smitten as my DH and I at our newest family addition. We wonder if he'll be a swimmer given his fast swim from womb to world.

Here's Jayden on his birth day:


----------



## Blah11

wow :shock: well done! lucky you have such a sensible and calm mil!


----------



## Jennifaerie

That's amazing! Well done, lucky MIL was on hand! Can't wait to see a pic of your lovely boy xx congratulations!


----------



## PinkGlitter87

*Wow!! What a delivery!! ha ha Amazing!!

Congratulations!! x x x*


----------



## Belle25

Wow!
Congratulations!!
xx


----------



## hubblybubbly

Well done!! Brilliant birth story :D xx


----------



## norah s

Wow, congratulations! :flower: what a story to tell to your ds x


----------



## Leets

Wow! Sounds like my kinda birth lol

Well done congrats

Xx


----------



## ProudMum

I love the " mums hanging him upside down" " no no we don't do that anymore" " too late it worked tho" lol


Had that been me I wouldve been in hysterics!

Many congrats lol xxx


----------



## Lady_Bee

Omg! What an amazing story! Congratulations :]


----------



## tink30

what an amazing story to say grandma delivered them :) and how amazing was she helping them to breath.. i wouldnt have had a clue.. so happy for you x Congrats!! :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

wow what an amazing birth story! congrats to you! xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

wow congrats, im hoping mine is fast but not that fast have to give DH time to get home from work


----------



## Kmx

Wow that's amazing. Congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## Quackquack99

Wow what an amazing birth story huge congrats! Kudos to your mil aswel


----------



## mummylove

aww congrats hun


----------



## Emma247

Aww fab birthing story! MIL sounded great!
Glad everything went okay :) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

amazing story x


----------



## Minnyb

Wow that's fabulous and so quick!!!! Congratulations and well done to all of you!


----------



## luckyno2

wow well done !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mum2b2009

Oh my gosh..what a lovely way to give birth. Congrats to u all


----------



## wishingonastar

Wow amazing! Thanks for sharing :) made me tear up reading about MIL getting him breathing...what a relief! X


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations and well done to you and MIL too :D


----------



## kimberley3

i just cried at your birth story, bloody hormones congrats :D


----------



## mummykcc

Wow! Congratulations! What an amazing birth story! x


----------



## leahsmummy443

Sounds amazing and I just cried too! And laughed out loud at mil holding him upside down, haha, she sounds like she did a fantastic job helping and u obviously did fantastic! Well done and congrats x


----------



## Speccy

What a wonderful story! Well done to all of you, and how great for your MIL that she got to deliver her grandchild! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## xdxxtx

Well, that is awesome!!!! Also, your DH is hilarious. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## missmayhem

what an inspiring read, congratulations on your DS, he is utterly adorable


----------



## bluesky

Wow amazing birth story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AimeeM

Wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, amazing story - you must be on :cloud9: congrats :)


----------



## sarahloulou

Amazing! Massive congratulations xx


----------



## luvmyfam

WOW! I'm a little emotional today and your story has me reading in tears. Little Jayden is adorable. Congratulations :).


----------



## Toots2312

That's amazing. I'm so glad you are both okay. 

He is adorable!!


----------



## princess_bump

oh wow! what an amazing birth story! huge congratulations :D


----------



## beccad

Wow what a great story! I've got visions of your MIL hanging the baby upside down like they do with lambs lol!


----------



## Beccy23

congrats hes beautiful, amazing birth story!!


----------



## mummy2b2010

what a beautiful delivery story....actually gave me goosebumps :D your little boy is beautiful too, congratulations xxx


----------



## ljo1984

wow what a wonderful story! your MIL did great too! xx


----------



## BrittneyMom

Wow, I wouldnt have been able to handle any of that and would have been in the biggest panic mode. Congrats to you guys!! He is beautiful!


----------



## marie1112

Wow, that is amazing! Congratulations!!


----------



## swalumni

What an amazing story! Congrats on your little guy!


----------



## ChescaRose

Wow what a story!! Congratulations he's gorgeous x


----------



## Twinkles

Brilliant birth story!! Congrats :)


----------



## Sherileigh

That's crazy!! Congrats!!


----------



## TTC86JMS

Wow,that's amazing.I hope I have a quick labour,but certainly not at home,OH will panic.hahahaha.congrats to you hun.


----------



## Nimbus

Wow wee! My MIL has been up for a week now and we had our little one on Friday night - just read her your amazing story, and wow, it's fantastic! I think she's glad i made it upto the hospital in time - just over an hour, so it was close!


----------



## Laurenmomma

omg wow! what a wonderful story to tell Jayden when hes older! That brought a tear to my eye! its a good job u get on with MIL haha x


----------



## Coco14

Aww what an amazing story :) and a beautiful boy.


----------



## chobette

Well done, congrats!


----------



## firstpreg

Amazing, cogratulations


----------



## MammyEvans20

Congratulations :) Well done to you and how great to have a MIL like that :)
Wish you all the best for the future x


----------



## shellie

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## NicolaWynne

Wow thats amazing! Hes so cute too! Congratulations :) x


----------



## lucy_lu10

Wow, great birth for everyone!! I definitely laughed out loud at the hanging the baby upside down and the midwife saying no....!!! haha Congratulations on your newest addition! :D

P.S. Were you right around 40 weeks? I'm just curious about all the second time mums with awesome/fast births and when things got rolling. :)


----------



## Autumntx

amazing! Great MIL too!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Wow!! That is amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## tmt

That is absolutely incredible! Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy!!


----------



## booboomagoo

What a beautiful baby and a great story! He sure was in a hurry to join your family. :)


----------



## katree

Ah thats a fab story, congratulations on your super quick arrival. Your baby boy is gorgeous and well done to your mil xx


----------



## JoHio

Snuggles! I just started crying!


----------



## aley28

Congratulations! What an incredible birth story! :thumbup:

I see I'm not the only one in here who teared up! Not sure which part caused it, but your birth story makes me wanna cry! :haha:


----------



## Emzy1

Wow that's a fast labour amazing story congratulations :)


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Wow what a delivery! I can only hope mine is half as fast lol. And a beautiful baby!


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats again AK! :hugs: Such a crazy and wonderful birth story!


----------



## BeachComber

Congrats to you and your family!!


----------



## squeshie

Wow that's a quick one :) Fantastic though, brilliant teamwork there - congrats x


----------



## loves_eeyore

Amazing birth story, congratulations!  x


----------



## amerikiwi

lucy_lu10 said:


> Wow, great birth for everyone!! I definitely laughed out loud at the hanging the baby upside down and the midwife saying no....!!! haha Congratulations on your newest addition! :D
> 
> P.S. Were you right around 40 weeks? I'm just curious about all the second time mums with awesome/fast births and when things got rolling. :)

I was 40+6 so he was well cooked. Kept us waiting in anticipation on birth date but then once he decided it was time, he was in a hurry. :haha:


----------



## ggbaby2

Amazing! congratulations


----------



## Button#

Congratulations he's gorgeous! And wow what a birth story!


----------



## sailorgirl1

What a story! Congrats xx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Amazing story! Huge congratulations to you, he is a cutie!


----------



## Cleo

That was so amazing AK! I'm in total shock just reading it, I can't imagine how you must have felt!! Congrats!


----------



## Lilmiss1

Wow that's amazing! Congratulations! He is so cute xxx


----------



## 3rdTimesCharm

That is just Awesome!!! He is absolutely adorable, Congratulations Momma!!!:happydance:


----------



## jellybeansmum

ok, seriously what magic medicine did you take to have a birth like that and where can i get it??!! congratulations!!!


----------



## Miss Duke

Huge congrats, he is gorgeous! And how fab is your mil! Well done xx


----------



## FirstLadyM

WOW!!!! I can't believe that you handled that soooo well! You are a trooper! And thank god your MIL was there to help. 

That is really an inspiring birth story. And what a cute and adorable addition to your family. He was not about to wait another second to be born lol. 

Congratulations!


----------



## heaven

That is amazing!!! Congrats to your family!


----------



## Louise N

Wow what a story, congrats on your little boy :flower:



ProudMum said:


> I love the " mums hanging him upside down" " no no we don't do that anymore" " too late it worked tho" lol

That had me laughing too!


----------



## Irishmammy

What a fantastic story, your Mil is amazing to have been so calm and together, you should think of making it into a short story could be quite funny if you embellished DH and midwifes roles. 

Definitely one for the memory book. Xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Beautiful! How amazing congratulations honey!


----------



## FiNZ

Wow x 1000!!! That's just amazing. Huge congratulations and well done to you all!! 

Your story made me cry and laugh!!!! xxx


----------



## K477uk

Congratulations! That is an incredible story! Xx


----------



## babyhopesxx

Wow congratulations, the story about your MIL hanging baby upside down made me laugh :haha: 

Sounds like my birth story, my DS2 unexpectedly was delivered by my OH at home. He walked through the living room door to find me hunched over the coffee table screaming down the phone to emergency services that i need to push, haha. Sorry to gatecrash but what a brill story :thumbup:


----------



## sarah986

Great Birth story, i really did LOL. Congrats on your perfect family.x


----------



## mrsraggle

Wow, amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## mommy2lilmen

wow, so lovely. Hes a cutie. :cloud9:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations! He's gorgeous.
What an amazing birth story :)


----------



## rwhite

Amazing :cloud9: Jayden is beautiful, congratulations x


----------

